# Harvest Moon Espresso bar -Chester



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

This is located on Northgate street opposite the library/town hall. Simply excellent independent espresso bar run by a nice young couple, the best coffee I have ever had, real attention to detail, see trip advisor for their reviews and they haven't even been open very long.


----------



## espressodeco (May 13, 2011)

Yep, I totally agree - great place.

Rob


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Somnophore said:


> This is located on Northgate street opposite the library/town hall. Simply excellent independent espresso bar run by a nice young couple, the best coffee I have ever had, real attention to detail, see trip advisor for their reviews and they haven't even been open very long.


Will call in next time I'm over. Last time I was in Chester, tried a new place opposite Nero on Upper Bridge Street. It was appalling, so great to hear about a good place.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm guessing you're talking about Cinderbox? I don't think I've actually had coffee there though. Harvest Moon definitely worth the visit, the home made cakes are excellent too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Somnophore said:


> I'm guessing you're talking about Cinderbox? I don't think I've actually had coffee there though. Harvest Moon definitely worth the visit, the home made cakes are excellent too.


If it's across from Caffe Nero and boasting 'the best coffee in Chester' - don't. Visited it at Easter - knew we'd made a mistake as soon as we got in. The caps were undrinkable. Talked to the manageress about the coffee tasting bitter and powdery. She pulled out a kilo bag of the beans they used which were shiny and almost black and had a 'best by' date of January 2014. Our visit was March 2013. She added she didn't like coffee and didn't drink it. I asked, and got, a refund - on principal.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

Ill check next time I'm in so I don't slander cinderbox if its not them but they are around there.

OVO in rufus court, Northgate street also claim "the best coffee in Chester" they serve illy, and its a very small set up and the guy seems to know his business but its not as good as harvest moon.


----------

